
Jony Ive is retaking control of Apple’s design team after two years hands-off - rbanffy
https://www.theverge.com/2017/12/8/16753794/apple-jony-ive-design-management-role-change
======
eriksssss
Good, now get rid of that touch bar, and give me back my SD Card reader and
MagSafe power.

~~~
MarkMc
And a keyboard that doesn't feel like I'm typing on a rock. And inverted T
arrow keys

